# Chuck and Norris - 2x 10 week bunnies - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:2
Sex: male
Age(s): 10 weeks
Name(s): Chuck and Norris
Neutered: No as they are too young. New owners must sign an agreement to have this done when they reach sexual maturity. 
Reason for rehoming: The previous owner was sold a pregnant female rabbit who gave birth to 8 babies. She refused to give the babies back to the pet shop and found homes for 4 of the babies, but had to give these guys to us.
Will the group be split: These boys can go together or one can be paired with a speyed female rabbit. We can assist in bonding if needed.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way that are happy to transport for you. We sometimes have various transport runs going so it doesn't hurt to ask.
Other: I am told Chuck is the cheekiest! Norris is more of a cuddly rabbit who is happy to chill out and sit on your lap.

This is Chuck

















This is Norris


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: 

They are beeeeeeeeeeauuuuuuuuuuutiful!!!!!!!!!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

So so cute, I love Chucks coloring.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Both boys still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These cheeky boys are still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here  Now 4 and a half months old


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I can't believe these two are still looking for homes - they are gorgeous!!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These boys are now 5 months old. They are fully vaccinated and neutered. We are now looking for a home for them where they can stay together as they are bonded.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These boys went to a new home together today


----------

